# Building a set of BBS RS'.... plated, anodized, powder coat, paint....?



## MadRat (Mar 25, 2004)

can stainless lips (ie: justmatz.co.uk RS lips) be gold plated or anodized gold?
planning to get the centers painted.... should they be powder coated or painted? 
THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pic for views


----------

